# Piccies of the goaties...



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

I think I can, I think I can...attach these as files...Lol!!!! I didn't feel like uploading them into photobucket, so I decided to try uploading them right from my computer for a change...I think it worked too...

My beautiful Mystic...


Lil Ms. Mira...


Lil boy goat...Buckaroo...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

:drool:

LOVE 'EM!!!

buckaroo is looking so nice


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

you did good :lol: what nice looking goats you have.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

i am going to stupid here especially being the admin but I will ask anyway

so how did you do it?

I know how to create an attachement but not how to make the files clickable like that.


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

Thay are beautiful!!! Buckeroo sure looks to have bulked up since I last saw pics of him.


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

Stacey, all I did was go to the add image to post; clicked on it; clicked browse, chose my image, and clicked okay.


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks guys for all the goatie compliments...I will give them all hugs from ya'll when I visit them again. Actually in a bit...Lol! Gotta go bed everyone down for the night.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hmm interesting.

If I click on it I get an error "you didn't write the image url"


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

Really? Did you go all the way down to the "file name" and hit browse, or the Add attachment? these are both 'wrong'...go right down to the underlined 'add image to post' that is right beneath the text box... You will then be taken to a little web box page, in which you will choose "browse" which will take you to your computer documents (you would most likely choose "my pictures" atleast that is where my photos are) then choose the photo you want, and then click "Upload"...wait until the photo uploads...it will automatically be 'linked' to this page...and downloaded to a different photosite...it doesn't resize them either, which is kinda cool, if you don't want them resized for some reason...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks that helps 

I am a little blind I suppose!

I was clicking on the wrong thing :doh:


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

I didn't realize, myself that they were actually uploading as site links, until I clicked on them; Hahaha, so you aren't the only one who is blind tonight...Lol!!! But, oh well, saves a step...I don't have to go into PB and upload then copy and paste into a post here...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

They all look very happy...Miss Photogenic Mystic is a gorgeous as ever and Pretty little Mira...so sweet...and Buckaroo is turning out to be a very handsome lil' boy!!


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

I know...Mystic just takes a good picture doesn't she???Lol!!! I think she is my favorite to photograph just because she will actually cooperate with me!!!!

I do like the way lil' Roo is turning out, but I really wish he had more overall length of body to him...  He is a sweet boy though  a lil too sweet for his stinky self!!! 

And Ms Mira is just a brat...she is not my most photogenic goatie...I literally have to 'sneak' pictures of her, because she tries to run right as I snap!!! Haha! :roll: :shock: I click, and sometimes all I have are leaves...no goatie...


----------



## freetorun35 (Nov 6, 2007)

Wow, Buckaroo has certainly filled out! And he sure looks long in that pic...He is a pretty boy...too bad he is stinky!


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

They all look great. Is Mira still giving you fits? I see you still have her.


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah...she's still a big brat...and yes, I still have her...guess I just can't bear to part with her??? :?: :roll: She's such a lovely girl minus her bratty chic attitude...Lol...she's worse than a teenager...Hahahaha! :lol:


----------



## freetorun35 (Nov 6, 2007)

Any kids on the way out of Buckaroo?


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

I know Mira is bred...not sure about Mystic...she's pretty hard to tell; she's got so much body capacity she could hide a couple of kids in there without you even knowing she was bred; I am hoping she is bred, seeing as I was able to sell Mira this winter.


----------



## freetorun35 (Nov 6, 2007)

I haven't been on here for a bit, so if I missed a post about this, forgive me!  ....Any kids yet?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

nope we haven't heard of anything - hopefully Amanda will jump on to give us an update


----------



## freetorun35 (Nov 6, 2007)

I am curious because I sold Buckaroo to her last fall, and want to see the kids he throws...I remember someone here bought Mira from her...do you know if she kidded?


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

I have bought Mira. She is staying in MN until she kids because it appears she is farther along than we thought, and agreed it would be best to wait so as not to stress her.


----------



## freetorun35 (Nov 6, 2007)

Congrats, Hornless, on buying Mira...will you get her kids too? When are you thinking that she is due? I still have Buckaroo's Dam, and a little bit antsy to see what Buckaroo puts into his kids. I have had trouble getting his mom bred again for some reason (i am very hopeful that she has settled now...but we will see, she should be due in June).


----------

